# Detangler



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

I use the Les Poochs Detangler (spray) or CC Ice on Ice if I get any tangles. I brush mine out every night though and haven't had any matting problems (not since the dreaded coat change).


----------



## FunkyPuppy (Jan 27, 2011)

i SWEAR by Isle of Dogs Isle Strengthen conditioning spray. I just sat down and dematted Bonzai's coat changing ears. Or rather, ear. it was lots of slow teasing with my green Les Pooch brush, but the dematted hair released and relaxed without turning back into a matted mess.

in an emergency (see: forgot my brushes and spray at work) I've visited a local feed store and purchased one of those red all-purpose slickers and a silicone-based spray for horses called Show something. I continue to use this spray at work on shedding breeds and mats. NEVER use before scissored though,this stuff is for combing dead hair out, Dematting and repairing damaged live hair. a nice scissor finish is nearly impossible with this effective and potent mane conditioning spray!


----------



## Anntig (Jun 9, 2010)

A silicon based conditioner like pantene is good in a pinch just don't use it too often or it leaves the hair dull


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Crown Royale 3! Awesome for show coat, so I am sure it would be awesome on a pet clip.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

crown royale 3 and/or CC's ice on ice


----------



## supysmom (Oct 10, 2011)

I like SS detangler. brushing daily is a must. I find combing through the hair when it is wet is best. hair is more flexible so there is less chance of breaking it.


----------



## Tuffcookie (Dec 22, 2010)

Thank you everyone! I have Crown Royale 3 on order!


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I like Mane & Tail & use it daily on groom dogs. I use it on my own as well but since they are bathed weekly I really don't use it that often. I really liked Coat Handler as well, Quadruped Detangler is great too. I have had no luck with Ice on Ice by CC, Pangenic Coat Spray, & a few others. Anyway, I think it is a real personal preference & you will find one you like.


----------



## Kloliver (Jan 17, 2012)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Crown Royale 3! Awesome for show coat, so I am sure it would be awesome on a pet clip.


U mean this? Crown Royale Magic Touch Formula 3


----------

